#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-08
<the_dj21> Salut
<teromene> Bonjour
<the_dj21> Bonjour
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-12
<londumas> Hello. Je me demandais si il ne faudrai pas changer les traductions de l'indicateur de messagerie. « Absent(e) » n'est pas français. On doit dire « Absent » de plus cela serrai cohérent avec les traductions d'Empathy.
<londumas> Il y a quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-07-14
<londumas> Bonjour,
<londumas> Pour la traduction de loco-team-portal j'ai besoin de savoir comment traduire le nom commun « log »
<londumas> je le laisse tel quel ou j'utilise « registre » « carnet de bord »
<londumas> sinon pour « meeting » j'ai « réunion », ça vous va?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-07-13
<Coeur-Noir> Bonjour !
<Coeur-Noir> Une brève question : où signaler un oubli de traduction pour ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Coeur-Noir> illustration → http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/826812Capturedu20160225171004.png
<Coeur-Noir> Bonne journée !
